# Need a place to shoot



## kealil (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey All!

I need a little advice. I have been shooting for three years and I have always been at formal ranges: Styx River and Santa Rosa shooting clays. I want to shoot in a less formal atmosphere, preferably somewhere where I can shoot multiple steel targets and maybe some plinking with plastic bottles and cans.
I would also love to be able to practice with my shotgun that doesn't involve clay pigeons. 

So is there any place where I can shoot in this style cheaply or at least reasonably? I am just sick of shooting at paper and not being able to double tap or shoot at multiple targets.

So, anyone have some ideas?


As a side note, I would prefer to shoot on my own land but the area I'm in really isn't conducive to shooting anything beyond C02 pistols and my bow. I am in the market for a different plot of land that would be a "getaway" spot for those activities but that isn't available right now.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Going to have a hard time finding a place like that. Times have changed, no one wants the liability of someone shooting on their property. I have never shot at a range where they have a range officer etc., never realized it was so strick.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Try motoring about 4 miles out of pensacola pass to the southwest. I'm usually not bothered out there.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I would be interested as well if someone has a place that is relatively close by. Miss living out in the sticks (not really, but miss being able to walk out back and play with new or old toys)


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm sure its probably frowned upon but I have shot in blackwater in a clay pit!

I just always clean up my brass and anything I have shot!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not sure why they don't allow that


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Not sure why they don't allow that


It is legal but frowned upon. It just has to be some sort of hunting season that allows firearm dishcharge on the part of the WMA that you are on to be legal. But like I said, you will probably be harrassed to the point that it's not worth it. And I would not want to be the one shooting in an area where there are other hunters either. Might get some pissed off etc...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> It is legal but frowned upon. It just has to be some sort of hunting season that allows firearm dishcharge on the part of the WMA that you are on to be legal. But like I said, you will probably be harrassed to the point that it's not worth it. And I would not want to be the one shooting in an area where there are other hunters either. Might get some pissed off etc...


The rules state it is not legal...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

well, now I don't see it, but I've have seen the rule before. Maybe changed?


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

What rule is that? Didnt see a list rules posted anywere!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Under "GUNS" in the WMA brochure:

11. The discharge of a firearm outside of periods open to hunting or in areas closed to hunting 
is prohibited per s. 790.15 FS


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Dont have that Brochure!!

were you get that at?


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Here you go
http://m.myfwc.com/media/2158186/Blackwater.pdf


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well for what its worth I'm looking for a place too, but only for long range rifle practice, 200yds and out....


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

*Point Washington*

Not sure where most of you are from and how far you're willing to go to shoot but I've got the place that you can do anything you want to do. (Safely that is) 
Just past the fire tower at the ranger station on hwy 98 in point Washington is a place to shoot. This is a national Forrest and is legal to shoot a firearm as long as its done safely and not into a tree. At least that's what I was told by a ranger. The location again is 2 exits to the east of the fire tower on the north side of 98 in point Washington. Once you pull into the dirt entrance you will see some dirt mounds to the right, This isn't it. Continue to follow the path until it makes a hard right, keep following the path all the way till you come to a large sand pit/ mound. Their will be some no trespassing signs on the way. Don't go this way! 
Should be easy to find. Tire Tracks will lead the way.

So, once you get there you will see that their are plenty of banks to shoot into. Pistols, rifles, shotguns, bazookas, take your pick. Ok just kidding on the bazookas. 
Loaded up several people and a lot of guns and ammo and went out a week or so ago. Started out with pistols, shooting about 500 rounds through 45's,380's, 40's,9's then moved onto the scoped rifles,AR, and SKS. Lastly brought out the shotguns and clay discs. We were there for about 2 hours or so. Had a great time, and did it safely. Oh and by the way, it didn't cost us a dime in range fees

Hope this helps


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

my buddy told me the Blackwater WMA clay pit is closed and barricaded now. He went during hunting season last.


----------



## Shoot Straight (May 30, 2013)

Blackwater WMA is pretty strict now. Here are some things:
Hunting with a gun or archery equipment is prohibited on or from the rights-of-way of
State Road 4 and 189; U.S. 90; County Road 2, 180 and 191; Beaver Creek Highway,
Bryant Bridge, Norman Riley, Sandy Forest, Pleasant Home, Bob Pitts, Deaton Bridge, Indian Ford, Red Rock, Shockley Springs, State Line, Sherman Kennedy, Hurricane Lake, Belandville and Sellersville roads; paved portions of Camp Lowery Road; and Carpenter Road from County Road 191 to Juniper Creek.

Taking wildlife with a gun or archery equipment within 300 yards of any public campsite is prohibited.

Hunting deer with rimfire or non-expanding, full metal jacket (military ball) ammunition
is prohibited.

The discharge of a firearm outside of periods open to hunting or in areas closed to hunting is prohibited per s. 790.15 FS.
 
Success!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON said:


> Not sure where most of you are from and how far you're willing to go to shoot but I've got the place that you can do anything you want to do. (Safely that is)
> Just past the fire tower at the ranger station on hwy 98 in point Washington is a place to shoot. This is a national Forrest and is legal to shoot a firearm as long as its done safely and not into a tree. At least that's what I was told by a ranger. The location again is 2 exits to the east of the fire tower on the north side of 98 in point Washington. Once you pull into the dirt entrance you will see some dirt mounds to the right, This isn't it. Continue to follow the path until it makes a hard right, keep following the path all the way till you come to a large sand pit/ mound. Their will be some no trespassing signs on the way. Don't go this way!
> Should be easy to find. Tire Tracks will lead the way.
> 
> ...


Can anyone else confirm this? 

I drive by here everyday and never heard about this. I am going to go check it out after work one day. 

You are talking about back along the ICW arent you?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It's a shame there's no place to shoot anymore. Back in the 80s, I used to target practice all over the county.
There used to be a clay pit next to Pine Forest High School. Then there was another one off 10 mile road on the way to the Crist Steam Plant.
I used to even shoot off Michigan Ave down the power lines. Nobody ever bothered me.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

welldoya said:


> It's a shame there's no place to shoot anymore. Back in the 80s, I used to target practice all over the county.
> There used to be a clay pit next to Pine Forest High School. Then there was another one off 10 mile road on the way to the Crist Steam Plant.
> I used to even shoot off Michigan Ave down the power lines. Nobody ever bothered me.


It is a sad state of affairs for sure. One main reason I joined a hunting club. Head out there and shoot anytime and how I want to without all the idiots around me at a range.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Shoot Straight said:


> Blackwater WMA is pretty strict now. Here are some things:
> Hunting with a gun or archery equipment is prohibited on or from the rights-of-way of
> State Road 4.....
> 
> ...


I don't see a lot here that was not in effect in most places over the past years. It makes sense to me mostly except the 300 yds from campsite for archery. What does riddle me is the "Success!" at the end. This is an old horse but IMO it boils down to 1) more concrete and less grass under kids feet 2) two income families and latchkey kids 3) electronics 4) Dad not introducing his kids to the outdoors 5) No dad in the house 6) Not registering/voting


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

The Pensacola Rifle and Pistol Club's plinking range is about what you are looking for. It's a formal range, but you can shoot the kind of targets that you are talking about as long as club rules are followed. The dues are $200.00 per year and there is at least a three year wait at the present time. The waiting list gets longer every month. pensacolarifleandpistolclub.net You can download an application. Fill it out, mail it in, and wait, and wait, and wait. But, if you don't turn in an application it will never happen. Good things come to those who wait. :yes:


----------



## As56hley (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm usually not bothered out there.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON said:


> Not sure where most of you are from and how far you're willing to go to shoot but I've got the place that you can do anything you want to do. (Safely that is)
> Just past the fire tower at the ranger station on hwy 98 in point Washington is a place to shoot. This is a national Forrest and is legal to shoot a firearm as long as its done safely and not into a tree. At least that's what I was told by a ranger. The location again is 2 exits to the east of the fire tower on the north side of 98 in point Washington. Once you pull into the dirt entrance you will see some dirt mounds to the right, This isn't it. Continue to follow the path until it makes a hard right, keep following the path all the way till you come to a large sand pit/ mound. Their will be some no trespassing signs on the way. Don't go this way!
> Should be easy to find. Tire Tracks will lead the way.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU

That is about 20 minutes from my house. I will be stopping there to chat with the Rangers.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Fanner50 said:


> The dues are $200.00 per year and there is at least a three year wait at the present time. The waiting list gets longer every month. pensacolarifleandpistolclub.net


Sounds like a business opportunity to me.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON said:


> The location again is 2 exits to the east of the fire tower on the north side of 98 in point Washington. Once you pull into the dirt entrance you will see some dirt mounds to the right, This isn't it. Continue to follow the path until it makes a hard right, keep following the path all the way till you come to a large sand pit/ mound. Their will be some no trespassing signs on the way. Don't go this way!
> Should be easy to find. Tire Tracks will lead the way.


Use this pit at your own risk. It is not on state land but land owned by St. Joe. There is currently a sand company that has the sand rites to the pit and is pulling sand out of it. Not sure how frequently but I stopped by yesterday to take a look and ran into a dump truck driver that could not confirm who owned the land just that his boss had the sand rites.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

What was the outcome on that shooting range in GB, thinking a doctor owned it?


----------

